# Solved: html <embed> tag with src='flNm.pdf' not working in Firefox 11



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

I have a simple html test script (please see below) which works perfectly in Safari and Chrome but not Firefox.
It gives me the message: "A plugin is needed to display this content". When I click on "install plugin" (just below the message), nothing happens.
I have tried to find info on the Firefox site and the Adobe site but can't find a solution.
Can someone please point me in the right direction.
Thanks for your help.
Andynic

Test script:
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

xxx
uploadimages/inkijkexemplaren/test.pdf


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

the issue is that your browser is missing the plug in... and there is something wrong with adobe's official downloads
download and install from here
http://filehippo.com/download_adobe_reader/
simply click the "Download latest version" on the top right


----------



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

Hi dukevyner,
Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately I forgot to mention that I am running Firefox on Mac OS 10.6.8 which is not mentioned as a supported OS in the link you specified.
Any other suggestions?
Thanks for your help.
Andynic


----------



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

Am using Firefox 11


----------



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

I have Windows XP running on VMware on my Mac. I just installed Firefox 11 in Wndows and the tag works with pdf documents.

Ideally I'd like to find a solution on the Mac side as well.

So any ideas would be welcome.

Thanks
Andynic


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

andynic said:


> Hi dukevyner,
> Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately I forgot to mention that I am running Firefox on Mac OS 10.6.8 which is not mentioned as a supported OS in the link you specified.
> Any other suggestions?
> Thanks for your help.
> Andynic


mac
http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Adobe-Reader.shtml


----------



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

Again, thanks, but same problem:
Supported OS:
Windows XP/Vista/7/2000


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

A quick Google threw this up... Any use?

Danny


----------



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

Thanks, Danny. Appreciate the reply.
The link in that page is dead, i.e. "Not found" and the page indicates that it is for Firefox 3, not 11.
Andynic


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

get mac reader from http://get.adobe.com/uk/reader/otherversions/

select your OS in drop down box


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

That's not going to work Derek, from what I'm reading on the web it seems to be an OS issue (or Apple @ Abode issue if you want to be cynical!).

It seems that everything used to work until the release of Lion - when it stopped, coincidence?

I'll keep looking Andynic, and if I turn anything up I'll throw it in here.

Danny


----------



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

Will definitely do that I've tried posting on the Firefox support forums, but have had no reply as of yet..
FYI, I have not upgraded to Lion. Am still on Snow Leopard.
Andynic


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have just thought. if it works in Chrome & Safari, then Andy should have the pdf reader on his computer
it might be something as simple as not enabling it in FF 
FF 10+ brought in a system where you have to enable each addon individually 
go to FF/tools/add-ons & check that adobe pdf reader is enabled
However a word of warning about embeddding pdf into a webpage. Due to security risks with pdf's, all the security experts warn an end user NOT to have ANY browser open a PDF automatically in browser and to set them to only open in the reader

Embed will only work if you are using Adobe reader anyway as most other PDF readers will not open an embedded pdf only a properly downloaded PDF 

Try using a normal http file link instead, that way anybody having the pdf reader integrated will open it in a browser window, but others will open it in the reader

I can see why you might want to keep it inside a box on a webpage for aestetic reasons, but you should also think of users who need to use accessability options to be able to read any content on a webpage


----------



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

Hi dvk01
Many thanks for the tips. I will especially keep in mind your comment about people needing accessiblity options.
I tired your suggestion. Adobe Reader is not in the list of plugins. There is something called:
PDF Browser Plugin 2.4.4 which was already enabled.
Andnic


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That looks like this http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/9542/pdf-browser-plugin
From comments there, it appears problematic with your version


----------



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

Had my hopes up! 
I followed the instructions that Samadams replied on 22 Mar 2012 at the link that you gave me above. 
That is, I uninstalled Filp4Mac using the Flip4Mac uninstaller and then reinstalled the PDF browser plugin. Still no cigar!
Thanks for time and interest, though.
Andynic


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

im gunna ask you to look at that link i gave you ealier as... it is for mac... you probly saw an ad... download it its for mac... its in the mac section hence the "mac.softpedia"

hope this helps


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Another thought here Andy... What happens if you add an iframe to the page, and link directly to the .pdf in the frame?

Just a thought, be interesting to know if it works...

Danny


----------



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

Hi Danny,
I did try that, but it did not work. In fact in Firefox 11 it is erratic. it picks up a src value that is elsewhere in the page. (The page passes validation on the W3 website validator.) 
It doesn't work in Chrome either, though there it just leaves a blank box.
Thanks again,
Andynic


----------



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

I have a work-around for the problem, though not to my liking:
Instead of embedding the PDF directly into the form, in Firefox 11 on Mac OS X (10.6.8), you have to provide an <a> link "If the info does not appear, please click here." which in turn causes a dialogue box to come up from which you choose Adobe. When the u ser clicks OK it opens a new window (onclick=window.open...). Clugy in my view.
With Firefox 11 on Windows the tag works correctly. 
Also I changed over from the tag to the tag.
Thanks for your help.
Andynic


----------

